# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Ηλεκτρικη Μηχανή γκαζόν Makita δεν ξεκιναει

## daras

Καλησπερα δεν ξεκινάει η μηχανή πατάω τον διακόπτη και δεν ξεκινα η Ντιζα  φαίνεται οκ. Εκεί που δούλευα κατι σαν να μου μύρισε και μετά στοπ.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα κάρβουνα και της μίζας να θέλουν αλλαγή λέω εγώ τώρα ο ασχετος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν ξέρω αν η συγκεκριμένη μάρκα έχει καρβουνάκια , αλλά στα περισσότερα έχουν απλά επαγωγικά μοτέρ και έναν πυκνωτή δίπλα τους .
Εάν υποθέσουμε το κάψιμο είναι στον πυκνωτή να αντικατασταθεί . 
Αν είναι στο μοτέρ πιθανό να περιέχει και κάποιον κόφτη θερμικού ασφαλείας . 
Πάντα όμως θέλει επανέλεγχο της περιέλιξης του μοτέρ μετά από τέτοιο συμβάν και τα μέσα που χρειάζονται δεν τα έχεις .

----------


## daras

Καλησπέρα την ξεβιδωσα αλλά δεν βρήκα πυκνωτή. Κάρβουνακια  έχει πάντως αυτά πως τα ελέγχω ?. έχει όντως ένα πηνίο με την περιελιξη που λες. Να την στείλω επίσημο service καλύτερα απλά είναι εκτός εγγύησης και δεν ξέρω εάν αξιζει αν είναι να κοστίσει πολλά η επισκευη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι καλό να ζητάς βοήθεια χωρίς να δίνεις την απαραίτητη βοήθεια (π.χ. πόσο ακριβό μοντέλο έχεις , έτσι ώστε να συγκρίνουμε αν αξίζει η επισκευή του , ή τι μοντέλο είναι ) γιατί μπορεί να μιλάς για μηχανή γκαζόν κοντάρι ή καροτσάκι με 4 τροχούς κτλ , άντε να βγάλει άκρη ο άλλος να σου απαντήσει .

----------


## daras

Έχεις δίκιο makita ELM 3800 1400w πριν 1,5 χρόνο την είχα πάρει 150 ευρώ. Τώρα πάνω κατά ίδια τιμή έχει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τέτοιο μοτέρ έχει ? (βλέπε από 4:30 )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WcD2bXwZ6Y

----------


## daras

Όχι το έχω δει και εγω αυτό το βίντεο. Το δικό μου δεν είναι έτσι ούτε πυκνωτή εχω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οκ αποδέχομαι ότι είναι με καρβουνάκια και πρέπει να δεις γιατί έβγαλε καπνούς και από που , για καλύτερα πάνε το σε τεχνικούς περιελίξεων να σου πουν μια γνώμη κόστους (αν είναι στο μοτέρ ) και αποφάσισε αναλόγως . 
Πάντως με αποσβολώνει το ότι μια πασίγνωστη εταιρία ξέφυγε από τα παραδοσιακά μοτέρ και παραστράτησε με μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια για τέτοιου είδους εργαλεία που τα θεωρώ ακατάλληλα ως μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια . Ή υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα που δεν γνωρίζουμε?

----------

